# Can you clean your car too often?



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

As per the title. Probably not the best question to ask in the show and shine section, and I like the car clean just like anyone else, but I think over cleaning can scratch. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
For info, I have just spent the last day and half cleaning the car top to bottom. Lookin' good. Its only when you polish a car (for me by hand) that you really appreciate the shape of the car.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

the minty1 said:


> As per the title. Probably not the best question to ask in the show and shine section, and I like the car clean just like anyone else, but I think over cleaning can scratch. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> For info, I have just spent the last day and half cleaning the car top to bottom. Lookin' good. Its only when you polish a car (for me by hand) that you really appreciate the shape of the car.


I believe you can, without looking to deep into it I believe there are issues with wearing away the lacquer which protects the paint.

Might be wrong though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> the minty1 said:
> 
> 
> > As per the title. Probably not the best question to ask in the show and shine section, and I like the car clean just like anyone else, but I think over cleaning can scratch. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


You will only remove lacquer if you polish the paint washing claying and waxing will not remove any lacquer


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, im not talking about wearing away the lacquer. When hand polishing I think you would need to use sand paper. Its more from over cleaning those pesky little scratches you can get. With the best will in the world a sneaky grain of dirt can cause havoc. For example if I am cleaning its in the garage with no music on to hear any pick up.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

As mentioned too much polishing will be bad. And a bad washing method will certainly make the paintwork dull.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, cleaning your car too often can lead to a lack of time to do more interesting things with your life.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

drjam said:


> Yes, cleaning your car too often can lead to a lack of time to do more interesting things with your life.


Tee hee. Quite true.


----------

